

HTML to PDF converter with custom resolutions for presentations and screenshots - gfmio
https://github.com/gfmio/html2pdf

======
hlidotbe
I may have missed something but isn't this just a (very small) wkhtmltopdf
wrapper?

~~~
gfmio
It is at the moment, but it provides the right config ;) Plus, I'm planning to
expand it to provide more general document layouts, so you can create "print"
documents of different kinds in HTML and simply export it.

I just needed this for myself and wanted to share it with people :)

------
asimjalis
Nice. I've been looking for a way to turn Pandoc HTML into PDF without going
the LaTeX route.

